# Red friday!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

I had Stan Easly his grandson and friends Jeremy and Roger in the boat this past Friday fishing in the wind and before the rain hit with the approaching front. The wind was kicking from the start so the trout were out of the picture but these guy’s have fished with me before and love catching redfish anyway so redfish it was. The bite was slow we had to keep on the move and pick them up along the way but the box was filling up nice. We had rain drops falling when number 25 hit the box. So I fired up the Merc and hightailed to the dock with the rain right on our tail making it back just in time soon after the boat was under the shed the sky fell out. Timing was perfect.
Capt. Gene Dugas
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com 985-640-0569


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

dang.......as usual.


.


----------

